

Is there a dark side to happiness?   - cwan
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/is-there-a-dark-side-to-happiness

======
presidentender
For me, the dark side of happiness (or rather contentment) is that I don't
grow or develop or achieve much of anything. If I have good friends and a
stable romantic relationship, the 9-to-5 looks pretty good.

When I'm sad and lonely and it seems that everyone else in the world is doing
better than I am, achieving their goals and leaving me behind, that's when I
feel compelled to go work out and build things.

